# Does clipping make them cooler?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Help please!!!!! Do the hair trims really make your Havs cooler for the hot weather? We live and drive in AC so I wonder if it will do any good. Smarty just wilts after a short time in the heat & humidity. 

I hate the thought of cutting her coat, although she will never have a full flowing Special's coat the way she plays in the grass & woods. 

I need to decide if I am or not going to cut, trim, how much, where, etc.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have heard people say the hair actually insulates them from the heat but not sure if that is true. Dora is always warm!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks Amanda, I've heard that also but not all sure that is true.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandi, the hair does insulate them from the heat if they are light colored, but darker colored dogs will get warm... Smarty probably has spots where she feels hot as she has some dark hairs, no?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina, the only thing dark on her now is her ears, her other dark spots have silvered out. Her Rally & Agility coaches think I should clip, but the other dogs in her classes get heated as fast as she does. We are finally through the coat blowing and I love the long coat, but if she would be more confortable........


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper has been a bit more active since we trimmed his coat. Not a lot, but enough that he's willing to walk across the yard to the shade trees instead of staying on the patio. I haven't noticed any increase in indoor play, but that's in the AC so he was comfy anyways.

Pepper is blue/white with a lot of blue on his back and head, so he's definitely feeling the heat.

Of course, we're in the midst of an awful heat wave so none of our dogs want to do much.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sandi,
I've also heard that their coats insulate them against the heat, which seems to be true in my house. Cody has very fine, silky hair and isn't outside very long before he's wilting. In fact, his hair is so fine, and his skin mostly pink, I'm concerned about him getting sunburn. Tess on the other hand has a very thick, fuller coat and she seems to just love the heat. Her favorite spot is laying on the patio bricks in the full sun light.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I keep my boys in puppy cuts anyway. But I really feel they are more comfortable in the summer when their coats are shorter. Oddly enough it is my white dog Jasper who is most effected by the heat-- he is always seeking out cool tile to lie on. Their coats are now getting on to about 2 +inches or so and I am going to have their bodies and necks cut down to about 3/4" -- I always leave the legs a little longer. I don't know of course if they really feel better-- but it does seem like Jasper anyway has more energy. 

So Smarty lost the silver on his back? We need more pictures Sandi!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jill interesting, Cash's coat is so much thicker than Jas' --- so maybe it's the coats thickness that is keeping him more comfortable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually my wife just saw a TV show with some expert that said people should not cut thier dogs hair in order to keep them cooler. That it is there for a reason.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sandi, since their main sweat glands are in the paws and the cooling they get from panting, I wouldn't imagine they'd be that much cooler with a shorter coat. What's important is that they are groomed in a way that keeps them mat free based on your activities. I know what you mean about cutting the lovely coat, so perhaps try a "Sierra" style cut and see if that makes a difference. You'd still have the length, but just not so much hair.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Maybe I need to keep the hair between the pads cut shorter and more often. She does not have mats that I cannot got out easily. I do need to post some new photos, I'll try to get some in tomorrow.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisa, thanks for the reminder about the sweat glands in their paws - something so obvious but so easily overlooked. I'm going to clip the hair on their paws tonight and see if that works.

BTW Missy - I love the new pictures in your Avatar and Signature!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Sandi,
I was struggling with the same thing, didn't know if we should cut or not because it's so hot. Scooter won't even go into the sunny parts of the backyard during the day, he runs for the trees or goes under the deck. He's getting trimmed tomorrow but it's also because I like shorter hair. 
Where are you in Georgia?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Ann, I'm in Conyers, about 30 miles east of Atlanta. Let me know about Scooter's new hair do.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandy, when you are doing outdoor training, you can also spritz her feet with a spray bottle of water. You see them do that with the bigger dogs more, but it does help. You can also get her some type of a cool mat to lay on when she is starting to get wilted.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sandi, the hair does insulate them from the heat if they are light colored, but darker colored dogs will get warm... Smarty probably has spots where she feels hot as she has some dark hairs, no?


I completely agree, Lito seems to love his summer cut down to 2-3" or so, while the long coat in summer doesn't bother Nico at all. I never take the boys out in the heat of the day during the summer, but in the evenings, I have noticed a difference in Lito's energy level with the shorter coat; his step looks springier!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori definitely seems much happier and more comfortable in her new cut. She also seems to have more energy and has the "springier walk" Kristin mentioned.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Sandi, since their main sweat glands are in the paws and the cooling they get from panting, I wouldn't imagine they'd be that much cooler with a shorter coat. What's important is that they are groomed in a way that keeps them mat free based on your activities. I know what you mean about cutting the lovely coat, so perhaps try a "Sierra" style cut and see if that makes a difference. You'd still have the length, but just not so much hair.


I love my "Sierra Style Cut" on her and she loves it too...
Long look, but hidden short where it's really easier to maintain with RLH in the grass  
She is a total sun-lover! But just as well loves the cooler tiles on her short belly....

I'm also told that the long fur insulates them...and when you on a hot day out side run your fingers through it, you can actually feel the cooler airpockets...

I do see sense in the difference in coat colour too.... it's probably a combination that makes it cooler or not to trim it.....


----------



## casey (Feb 3, 2008)

*does clipping make them cooler?*

What is a Sierra cut? I have an expresso (I made the name up) she's 10 months, was black, turned dark brown and has grey coming in. The breeder told me she would turn grey - her face is silver (she's tweed). She has silky, wavy hair.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Actually my wife just saw a TV show with some expert that said people should not cut thier dogs hair in order to keep them cooler. That it is there for a reason.


That's probably true.....but my wife says no to a pony tail for me....I even used the same argument.....it's there for a reason.:brick:

We keep both our pups in puppy cuts year round. I think it does make them cool, but in a hip way....like with sunglasses. Oh, and drying them after a bath is a lot faster too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is said to be a chocolate but he sure looks like he's black to us.  Cute little guy! He would run under the deck anytime we took him outside when it was very sunny before his puppy cut but now he'll run around a bit, then head under the deck! The groomer cut him shorter than we wanted but he's still adorable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks everyone, I still do not have the nerve to cut her hair. When I am getting the sticks and tigs out of her coat I look for the clippers, but never use them. All of your pups look so cute, but I would have a fit if Smarty came out looking like some of the dogs I have seen, so my only option is to do it myself and I really do not have that much nerve, yet.....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, I'm getting the feeling you feel the same way I do. I love the long hair and want to keep it, but I want Cicero to be comfortable. I also see 'some' puppy cuts that I love, but what would a groomer do to Cicero? I don't want to have to hide him for months. I think the heat is hard on all dog this time of the year and before long it will be cooling off again. AC in house and car so I can always get him to either one. Grooming would be easier and shorter, but we both enjoy our time together for brushing. He is basking in the sun and doing his RLH's so I don't think the heat is bothering him. SO, I've finally settled on keeping him in full coat until I have no choice. I am talking myself in and out of just trimming his bangs instead of doing the topknot. Trimming has to be kept up so for now it's the topknot. I never worry about my own hair this much. ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dale, I have never put this much thought into my hair, either. In fact, I usually tell the hair dresser there is not much they can do that will not grow back. My quandry is whether or not she will be more comfortable. If I wait much longer it will be fall.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sandi - if you can bear it, wait...I'm like you, I just am so afraid of what a groomer would do their beautiful coats that I grin and bear it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Sandi, I'm getting the feeling you feel the same way I do. I love the long hair and want to keep it, but I want Cicero to be comfortable. I also see 'some' puppy cuts that I love, but what would a groomer do to Cicero? I don't want to have to hide him for months. I think the heat is hard on all dog this time of the year and before long it will be cooling off again. AC in house and car so I can always get him to either one. Grooming would be easier and shorter, *but we both enjoy our time together for brushing.* He is basking in the sun and doing his RLH's so I don't think the heat is bothering him. SO, I've finally settled on keeping him in full coat until I have no choice. I am talking myself in and out of just trimming his bangs instead of doing the topknot. Trimming has to be kept up so for now it's the topknot. I never worry about my own hair this much. ound:


Dale~ This is key. When Tori began blowing coat and our grooming sessions were no longer fun but, became something horrible to endure, I knew it was time for a puppy cut. The matting was getting out of control and I felt as though I was punishing us both for what? Vanity? I am fortunate to have a very good groomer I trust so, it was really a "no-brainer" for me.

I honestly think Tori feels freer and has more energy since she's gotten her cut. She plays w/more abandon and vigor, and just seems to enjoy life more!


----------

